

Ask HN: How is your docker based production flow? - aprdm

Hello, I&#x27;ve started to use docker and docker-compose recently and I&#x27;ve been enjoying so far!<p>Just wondering how everyone is using docker in their production environment, I am doing a side project to learn docker &amp; django and basically what I do is:<p>git push -&gt; webhook -&gt; run tests -&gt; tag images -&gt; docker push image to docker hub.<p>Then I am using docker machine to an AWS instance (ec2), in which I connect and docker pull the images and then docker-compose up -d<p>This is probably not the best set up so I am open to suggestions &#x2F; learn from you :)<p>Cheers
======
dennybritz
I am using Rancher
([https://github.com/rancher/rancher](https://github.com/rancher/rancher)) to
deploy my containers to AWS and have been pretty happy with it so far. It has
a nice UI, good documentation and all the features I need (except for data
container persistence, but that's coming soon). I like that it plays nicely
with docker-compose files.

I previously used Kubernetes ([http://kubernetes.io/](http://kubernetes.io/))
to deploy my containers. It's a very powerful platform, but documentation and
usability is seriously lacking compared to Rancher. Kubernetes seems like a
good choice if you run a large datacenter and need a lot of control. For a
small company the management overhead isn't worth it IMO.

~~~
kitwalker12
Thanks for this info. I'm going to try this out. We host on rackspace and
kubernetes wasn't playing well with networking on rackspace nodes.

------
mjhea0
[https://realpython.com/blog/python/django-development-
with-d...](https://realpython.com/blog/python/django-development-with-docker-
compose-and-machine/)

~~~
aprdm
That was one of my starting points and I am one of the guys asking lots of
questions on Disqus haha

that's the repo I've made out of it -> [https://github.com/andrecp/django-
tutorial-docker-nginx-post...](https://github.com/andrecp/django-tutorial-
docker-nginx-postgres) and I am using a setup close to this in my side
project, only changed the nginx conf which was my first one and was terrible

